# JRRT links with Stonyhurst



## John ADM52 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi, I am new here.my name is John. I am a military historian and international energy consultant. Strange mix , I know. I am interested in JRRT's links with Stonyhurst where I was educated 1966 to 71.
During that period Michael Tolkien was a highly regarded classics teacher. Between 1965 and 1973 JRR stayed with his son regularly at his son's home in Woodfields, near the College.
The Tolkien Trail passes the College and goes through Woodfields but does not take in either Michael's house or New Lodge where JRR stayed when visiting his elder son, John who
was studying for the priesthood during WW2. In this time JRR was writing part of Lord of the Rings. My particular interest is whether the area around Stonyhurst had any influence on
JRR's creation of Middle Earth. Looking at the place names created there is no resemblance to those around Stonyhurst. I understand JRRT did not reveal any sources of inspiration for
his topography or locations. can anyone help? Thanks John


----------

